# Red Elm...we think



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WELL....my saw still works!!!!!

We sawed what we believe to be red elm as usual in 8/4 20"small end, 26" at crotch and 11'5" long (HEAVY!!!). The tree has been blown down a while prior to logging and sawing and has some color shift BUT is beautiful wood.

I seen in another thread speaking of american and red elm...any easy way to tell the difference??? At first I thought I had a thornless honey locust due to the bark and tree top and yellow color of end grain.

A link to all the cuts... http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Here's a few pics....please enjoy!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty stuff but tough to work with.
It definitely looks like elm over locust, but I can't give you any info on what type of elm.

Good find, Tim.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like red elm to me, too. Nice job lining up the crotch to get that pretty grain pattern inside. Elm has a very distinctive end grain pattern, if you make a clean cut and look at it through a magnifier-- sort of a zig-zag pattern. Www.hobbithouseinc.com has a great wood identification chart that shows it clearly.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Post Oakie said:


> Looks like red elm to me, too. Nice job lining up the crotch to get that pretty grain pattern inside. Elm has a very distinctive end grain pattern, if you make a clean cut and look at it through a magnifier-- sort of a zig-zag pattern. Www.hobbithouseinc.com has a great wood identification chart that shows it clearly.



Thanks Aard and post oakie.

Oakie, the Lord's gave me the talent to pre-visualize the approx line up....AND it's wonderful to see the beauty in His Creation.

I've not ever seen elm cut ....it's awesome!!!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Holy cow that is some beautiful wood. Nicely done mate


----------

